# How did your websites make it to the first page of google?



## mitlojames

Hi i just got a website about 2 weeks ago and i think im on the 14 page and i was wondering how did your websites make it to the first page? 

btw this is my website http://jmroofing.co:thumbup:


----------



## YourRoofingLeads

James,

You need to get other websites to post content with a link back to your site. You can write an article and sometimes you can give that article away to a website as syndicated material and they will give you a link back to your website. The bigger and better the websites is; the more link juice it will produce.

Honestly though trying to tackle this type of task yourself is going to be pretty difficult. I'm sure you are going to hear a ton of folks on here say you can do it yourself but the bottomline is you are in business for roofing right?

If you are going to have to learn how to so SEO stuff; then be prepared for a full-time job. I market roofing and remodeling websites for a living a even spending 12 hours a day; I don't know everything and staying up with the latest stuff is a full-time job.

The problem you are going to run into is hiring a TRUSTWORTHY SEO company is difficult these days with so many people claiming they know what they are doing but it is so hard to measure results.

Anyway, if you have specific question I would be glad to help,

Glenn

YourRoofingLeads.com
281-394-0833


----------



## Wislon Roofing

YourRoofingLeads said:


> James,
> 
> You need to get other websites to post content with a link back to your site. You can write an article and sometimes you can give that article away to a website as syndicated material and they will give you a link back to your website. The bigger and better the websites is; the more link juice it will produce. http://wilson-roofing.com/ Vancouver roofing company 604.700.5405
> 
> Honestly though trying to tackle this type of task yourself is going to be pretty difficult. I'm sure you are going to hear a ton of folks on here say you can do it yourself but the bottomline is you are in business for roofing right?
> 
> If you are going to have to learn how to so SEO stuff; then be prepared for a full-time job. I market roofing and remodeling websites for a living a even spending 12 hours a day; I don't know everything and staying up with the latest stuff is a full-time job.
> 
> The problem you are going to run into is hiring a TRUSTWORTHY SEO company is difficult these days with so many people claiming they know what they are doing but it is so hard to measure results.
> 
> Anyway, if you have specific question I would be glad to help,
> 
> Glenn
> 
> YourRoofingLeads.com
> 281-394-0833


Yeah its tricky to know for sure your seo company is even doing their job. Honestly I think its better to just figure it out your self.

You have more control that way. GOOGLE IS YOUR BEST FRIEND!


----------



## Page1Roofing

Wislon Roofing said:


> Yeah its tricky to know for sure your seo company is even doing their job. Honestly I think its better to just figure it out your self.
> 
> You have more control that way. GOOGLE IS YOUR BEST FRIEND!


It's not difficult to track results with SEO. Use call tracking, look at the ranking reports, look at the Analytics reports to see how much your traffic grew... There are plenty of ways to know that your SEO company is doing their job. You just have to stay away from the shady ones.

If you ask them "can I see a ranking report?" and they reply with "uhhh... what?", then run far away.


----------



## JakeD

get listed as a local contractor with Google, they will give you a little help. 

It is a decent amount of work... Check this article out, it gives some good tips. 

http://under30ceo.com/10-no-cost-diy-seo-tactics-for-startups/


----------



## Max00

There are many techniques for that.One most popular one is doing SEO for that website.Applying other marketing techniques may lead to first page...


----------



## RoofingbyMidsouth

High google rankings organically takes a lot of time! We are inundated daily with calls from SEO companies wanting to get us on page one of google, but from my experience they are scams. Page one using google adwords yes, but not organic rankings. You will either have to eventually hire an SEO company that you trust or spend a lot of time yourself learning SEO and doing it in-house. Right now, we are going with in-house and feel like we have more control. Time will tell! We are not on page one but our videos rank well and we are slowing moving up. Our website is http://roofingbymidsouth.com


----------



## cjsewell

I have to agree with YourRoofingLeads.

It is important to keep posting fresh, unique and valuable articles regularly on your website for your customers to read. Get it on with newsletters or email series to get your customers come back to your site.

You can also contribute articles and ideas (i.e. guest posts, forum or blog comments) to similar sites that have a large number of readers that you consider as potential customers and include a backlink to your site.

Also set-up different social media accounts and build your brand. Interact or engage with your fans and followers. Don’t forget to include social media icons on your website and articles so that people could share it to their friends and social media networks. If you could also invest in video marketing such as in Youtube, it would help you a lot too. Because if Google+ adds your little picture of you on the search engine results, Youtube on the other hand gives you a small thumbnail of your video.

Being updated with SEO strategies and applying them will also help. This ain’t easy but would be a great investment. If you don’t have the time for it, then there are SEO freelancers or companies that may help you but choose wisely so as not to waste your money.


================
[VIDEO TRAINING] Free Online Video Seminar Reveals How Contractors Are Getting Hoards of Paying Customers Without Paying For Leads. Get your questions answered LIVE. Register for the next Video broadcast at...
>>> http://chrissewellstrategist.com/va01forum/ <<<
===============


----------



## Johnbr

This is a long and very hard process. You have to work roughly 3-4 months every day to see what works and what not, to find new sources for your links as well periodically clean up the bad ones.


----------



## hsroofing

Meta Titles, Tags, using specific keywords, having good reviews, posting on social media, interacting with customers online. 


_______

H & S Roofing
www.hsroofing.com


----------



## mastersconstruction

Remember that Search results ranking is a zero sum game. If you are on the first page somebody else isn't. What this means is that whoever spends more quality time getting on the first page is more likely to be there. Posting a web site and waiting is not the answer.

Google ranks web sites based on how well they answer the customers question in the search. Since they don't know this directly they use proxies. Proxies include home many people click on you when you get shown, how long they stay on your page, how many pages they visit, etc. And this is calculated for every search term someone uses.

Chuck
www.masterswa.com


----------



## CIBS_Solutions

mitlojames said:


> Hi i just got a website about 2 weeks ago and i think im on the 14 page and i was wondering how did your websites make it to the first page?
> 
> btw this is my website http://jmroofing.co:thumbup:


I just started working for CIBS, but I've been trying to optimize our content for the past few weeks. 

From what I've learned, it's always good to have a concise set of keywords to focus on. Our brand is difficult to describe so that has since made it a trial and error process when looking for the right keywords to focus our content on. 

I worked for engineering firm before this, and it didn't take me too long to optimize for the keywords "building enclose commissioning" and "building science" and a few others, but we were also using microsites.


----------



## CIBS_Solutions

mastersconstruction said:


> Remember that Search results ranking is a zero sum game. If you are on the first page somebody else isn't. What this means is that whoever spends more quality time getting on the first page is more likely to be there. Posting a web site and waiting is not the answer.
> 
> Google ranks web sites based on how well they answer the customers question in the search. Since they don't know this directly they use proxies. Proxies include home many people click on you when you get shown, how long they stay on your page, how many pages they visit, etc. And this is calculated for every search term someone uses.
> 
> Chuck
> www.masterswa.com


Good point and I have to say Google also looks for well written content, which means you'll need to keep a consistent hierarchy with heading tags, alt tags on images, and so on.


----------



## davidm

Educate your self on SEO so you don't get cheated. Find a company that will do that for you.

Always ask for a monthly report and always monitor your rankings

http://www.ah-contractinggroup.com/


----------



## warm stuff

As a local business focus on local search results. 

moz.com/local is a great free tool for getting all your local listings sorted out. Make sure your G+/ Google Maps listing is accurate. Reviews will help as well. 


Kyle

www.warmquest.com


----------



## azroofing

Citations, press releases, guest posts, blog regularly on your website, build local links.... 

Josh
www.azroofingsystems.com


----------



## reillyroofing

Is there a way I can check if the websites is SPAM before I try posting a link on it?

www.reillyroofing.com​


----------



## azroofing

I heard about a tool call Moz Open Site Explorer.

you can see a SPAM number on every link. Maybe that can help.

Josh
www.azroofingsystems.com


----------



## Simplebutwell

I use either MOZ or Majestic SEO....both have limited options for free accounts. I like Majestic better and use their trust flow metric vs. MOZ spam number. Why? I have spammed numerous websites and ranked them and it still shows that the website appears to be clean.

Basically you want to look at the existing back link profile and the anchor text.....are they relevant? No foreign text? No pills/porn anchors?

After that go to archive.org and take a look at how the website progressed over the years. make sure that no one purchased the site and then used a lot of foreign text etc.


----------



## reillyroofing

Thank you for the info. Every day learn something new 

Frank
www.reillyroofing.com


----------



## azroofing

A friend recommend me AHREFS. You can find a lot about the website with ahrefs

Josh
www.azroofingsystems.com


----------



## MichaelHayward

There are a number of techniques to get your page rank and enhance visibility on SERP. 
SEO, Social media, PPC, Content marketing and local listing are great options you have to quickly boost your website rank. 
The most important thing is the quality of your website content, this will helps you to get long term benefits.


----------



## sellin

mastersconstruction said:


> Remember that Search results ranking is a zero sum game. If you are on the first page somebody else isn't. What this means is that whoever spends more quality time getting on the first page is more likely to be there. Posting a web site and waiting is not the answer.
> 
> Chuck
> www.masterswa.com




There are a couple of variables involved.

1) proximity of the search in combination with the relevancy and SEO power.

i.e. if a search is happenning 1 block from your work location, google will boost you up, even though your website might not have the same SEO power as the top spot guy.

2) Keywords ( phrases ) what's revealed to us is just a portion of what happen's in the real world - so when someone ranks #1 it;s only for a variation of the keyword that we are talking. There will be just another company that will rank with just a slight variation, order in which the search term was used, or if a different keyword happens to be front loaded in your url, meta etc.

3) it truly becomes a zero sum game, only when you factor in all the -really happenning - searches (keywords) and the spots on the first page of google.

-- We still didn't factor in the google testing / dancing spot. Results are never static. 

You correctly pointed out about the proxies.. Google pick lot of cues, such as time on site, navigation pattern, click through etc. to rank permanently or temporarily.


----------



## sellin

mitlojames said:


> Hi i just got a website about 2 weeks ago and i think im on the 14 page and i was wondering how did your websites make it to the first page?
> 
> btw this is my website http://jmroofing.co:thumbup:



I see your weebsite is pointing to https://jm88roofing.wordpress.com/contact-us/.

According to MAtt cutts, a wp sub-domain is considered a new website. So you don't have any benefit there.

I see a lot of 共享此文章：characters... use caution.

I think google gives more weight if you have a website,perform on-page optimization and build quality links back to your site


----------

